# ابحث فى الانترنت باحتراف



## Coptic Man (3 نوفمبر 2005)

*ابحث فى الانترنت باحتراف*

من منا لا يقوم بالبحث على شبكة الإنترنت ولكن كم منا لايصل إلى نتيجة لما يبحث عنه و كم منا يصاب بالملل بعد قضاء وقت طويل فى الدخول على روابط كثيرة حصل عليها نتيجة عملية البحث
ولكن لم يجد بها ما يريد فقرر التخلى عن عملية البحث واللجوء إلى أحد الأصدقاء فتعالوا إخوانى نتعرف
على كيفية البحث على الإنترت كمحترفين وليس كهواة عن طريق تعلم لغة البحث على الإنترنت وسوف أبدأ موضوعى بإستعراض بعض المعلومات الأساسية التى تمكننا من فهم كيفية سير عملية البحث ثم بعد ذلك نأتى لشرح قواعد اللغة الخاصة بالبحث على شبكة الإنترنت.

أولا / بعض المعلومات الأساسية التى قد تفيدك

1. يجب أن تعلم أن كل ما على الشبكة من مواقع مرتب و مصنف بالإسم و الموضوع و الفرع و النوع ..... .إلخ ويسمى هذا الترتيب بنظام الفهرسة.
2. هناك مواقع على الشبكة تقوم بالبحث من خلالها عما تريده و لكن فى حقيقة الأمر أنت لا تبحث
و لكنك تطلب منها البحث لك لأنها الوحيدة القادرة على الفهم و التعامل مع الفهارس التى أشرت إليها و أيضا مصممة على فهم ما تطلبه منها عن طريق لغة خاصة وهى لغة البحث التى سوف أشرحها بعد قليل 
3. هذه المواقع هى ما يطلق عليها محركات أو مواقع البحث و تعمل هذه المحركات أو المواقع بطرق
مختلفة جدا عن بعضها البعض و لهذا فمن الممكن أن تصل إلى نتائج مغايرة عند البحث بأكثر من
موقع بحث عن نفس الشىء بمعنى أخر أنك قد لا تصل لما تريده عن طريق موقع و تصل لما تريده
عن طريق موقع أخر و هكذا و هذا ليس معناه أن الموقع الأول سيئ و لكن لكل منهم كما أشرت طريقةللعمل و قد تنجح هذه الطريقة مع ما تريده هذه المرة و لا تنجح مرة أخرى
4. لهذا لا يجب عليك الإعتماد على موقع بحث واحد بل دائما يجب عليك إمتلاك البدائل لمواقع بحث عديدة و إعلم أخى أن هناك ألاف مؤلفة من التغيرات تحدث على شبكة الإنترنت يوميا ما بين إنشاء موقع جديد و إغلاق موقع كان موجودا أو إضافة عناصر جديدة للمواقع أو إلغاء عناصر أو تعديل لأسماء مواقع أو إرتباطات 
5. وكما علمنا أن نظام الفهارس يعتمد على ترتيب و تصنيف المواقع الموجودة على الإنترنت وأن مواقع البحث تعتمد بشكل أساسى على هذه الفهارس وبما أن هناك تغيرات يومية تحدث على شبكة الإنترنت فكان لابد من تعديل الفهارس حتى تتمكن مواقع البحث من التعامل معها بصورة صحيحة لكى تصل لما تريده فى عملية البحث و لذلك فهناك على الشبكة ما يسمى spiders أى العناكب و وظيفتها تتلخص و تنحصر فى متابعة كاملة و رصد لكل تغير يحدث على الشبكة و الذى أشرت إليه منذ قليل و تقوم بتحديث وتعديل الفهارس طبقا لهذه المتغيرات و ذلك لكى تبقى الفهارس دائما تحتوى على كل ما هو جديد عن طريق تحديثها أولا بأول لكى تتمكن مواقع البحث
من العمل على أكمل وجه وإعطائك نتائج دقيقة لعملية البحث لأنها تعتمد على هذه الفهارس كما ذكرت منذ قليل و هذه العناكب تقوم بهذا العمل بصورة شبه تلقائية فور حدوث أى تغير أى بدون تدخل بشرى 

ثانيا / قواعد اللغة الخاصة بالبحث على شبكة الإنترنت

مقدمة

بما أن قوام عملية البحث يبدأ بكتابة كلمة والكلمة تتكون من عدة أحرف للغة معينة وبما أن مواقع
البحث لها لغة خاصة يكون من الضرورى تعلم هذه اللغة وقبل الخوض فى شرح هذه اللغة سوف
أضرب مثلا يبين مدى أهميتها و إحتياجنا إليها على سبيل المثال هناك دائما بين كل شلة أو مجموعة أصدقاء صديق أو أكثر ممن يشتهرون بالنشاط و القدرة على إيجاد ما يريدون فهم بمثابة محركات البحث بالنسبة لباقى أصدقاء الشلة فمثلا لو كنت تريد شراء شيء معين و لكن لاتعرف أين يباع فسوف تتوجه إلى هذا الصديق و تقوم بسؤاله عنها ليفيدك يا صديقى العزيز أنا عايز أشترى ساعة شيك و قيمة و تكون ضد الماء و لونها الخارجى أسود و لون العقارب أزرق و تكون كبيرة الحجم . . . إلخ .إنت أخبرت صديقك عن طريق لغة مفهومة له مواصفات ما تريد و بالتالى سوف يخبرك بأنها تباع فى محلات كعبورة على سبيل المثال ماذا يحدث لو قمت بكتابة هذه العبارة لمحرك بحث هل سيخبرك بأنها تباع فى محلات كعبورة ؟؟؟
بالطبع لا و ذلك لأنك طلبتها بلغتك وليس بلغته هو أى محرك البحث لأنه سوف يبحث على الشبكة ويأتى لك بكل ما يتعلق بكلمة ساعة وكلمة شراء وكلمة ضد الماء وكلمة ماء أيضا وكلمة أسود . . إلخ وهذا لأنه 
ببساطة لايفهم من الكلمات التى قمت بكتابتها غير أنك تريد البحث عن أزرق وأسود وساعة وكبير . . إلخ

وسوف تكون نتيجة البحث عبارة عن كارثة بكل معانى الكلمة مواقع للألوان و مواقع للساعات النادرة و موقع لفريق أغانى إسمه إسود فى مقلم و أيضا موقع الفيلم الجديد الرعب الأزرق و موقع لعبة العملاق الأسود 
و مواقع لأكبر مبانى فى العالم . . . إلخ ألا توافقنى بأنها كارثة !!!!
أتدرى لماذا يحدث هذا ؟؟؟ لأنك عندما تكتب عبارة البحث لا يفهم محرك البحث الطلب الموجود فى العبارة
ولكنه يفهم أنك تريد المواقع التى تحتوى على كلمة ( كبير وأزرق وساعة وألوان وماء) وسوف يأتى لك بهم
سواء مجتمعين أو منفردين وذلك لأنه عند كتابة جملة البحث فى خانة البحث يقوم محرك البحث بعرض كل
المواقع التى جاءت بها الكلمات الموجودة فى جملة البحث فهو لا يفهم معنى هذه الجملة ولكنك عن طريق لغة البحث تستطيع التحكم فى هذا وإفهام محرك البحث ماذا تريد منه بالضبط أن يبحث لك عنه فأنت بذلك ترسم له حدود صلاحياته أثناء البحث وبالتالى تكون النتائج التى وصل إليها تقترب إلى حد كبير لما كنت تريده إن لم تجد ما تريده فى نتائج البحث ولذلك هيا بنا لنتعلم لغة البحث​


----------



## Coptic Man (3 نوفمبر 2005)

ملحوظة خاصة بطريقة عرض الموضوع

أولا : سوف أقوم بعرض هذه الرموز او العلامات عن طريق بيان معناها و دلالتها فى عملية البحث و طريقة كتابتها موضحا ذلك بأمثلة بسيطة
ثانيا : سوف أقوم بكتابة هذه الرموز دائما بكتابتها بين هذه العلامة ^ ^ هكذا ^ رمز أو علامة البحث ^ و ذلك لتبقى مميزة ولا تلتبس مع كلمات الشرح لأن من بين رموز البحث الأقواس و أقواس الإستفهام و and وor و لكن عند كتابة رمز البحث داخل أحد الأمثلة بالطبع لن أكتبه داخل العلامة المميزة ^ ^ .
ثالثا : هناك بعض من هذه الرموز تتداخل و تختلط مع غيرها ويصعب التميز بينهم بسهولة و لذلك سوف أقوم بإضاح هذا الفرق و إزالة الإلتباس بينهم باستخدام بعض الملاحظات.

لغة البحث المستخدمة على شبكة الإنترنت

إن لغة البحث هى عبارة عن مجموعة من الأوامر التى تقوم بكتابتها لمحرك البحث و هذه الأوامر تتكون من مجموعة من الرموز والمفاتيح الخاصة وأيضا بعض الأحرف و الإختصارات و هى كالأتى:-

علامة الإستفهام^ ؟ ^

معناها ودلالتها فى عملية البحث : إذا كنت غير متأكد من أحد حروف الكلمة التى تبحث عنها يمكنك وضع هذه العلامة مكان هذا الحرف الذى لا تعرفه أو غير متأكد من صحته و سوف تكون نتيجة البحث عبارة عن الكلمة مع كل الحروف المتوافرة على الشبكة فى مكان علامة الإستفهام فمثلا لو كنت غير متأكد كيف تكتب دراكولا هكذا Dracula أم هكذا Dracola فكل ماعليك هو وضع علامة الإستفهام مكان الحرف الذى أنت غير متأكد من صحته.
ملحوظة : هذه العلامة تستخدم مع الأحرف و الأرقام أيضا و لكنها توضع مكان حرف أو رقم واحد فقط و لكن هذا لا يمنع لو عندى كلمتين و كل كلمة فيها حرف أو رقم أنا غير متأكد منه أن أضع علامة الإستفهام فى كل كلمة و هكذا.
طريقة كتابتها : توضع بكل بساطة مكان الحرف الناقص بدون مسافات , هكذا Drac?la

علامة النجمة ^ * ^

معناها ودلالتها فى عملية البحث : كما فى العلامة السابقة ^ ؟ ^ و لكن هذه العلامة توضع مكان أى عدد من الأحرف و الأرقام عكس العلامة السابقة التى توضع مكان حرف أو رقم واحد فقط
طريقة كتابتها : نفس الطريقة المستخدمة مع العلامة السابقة ^ ؟ ^

أقواس الإستفهام ^ " " ^

معناها ودلالتها فى عملية البحث : عند كتابة الكلمة المراد البحث عنها بين ^ " " ^فإنك تطلب البحث عن موقع يحتوى على هذه الكلمة فقط دون سواها بمعنى أنك لا تريد أن تحتوى نتائج البحث على كلمات مشابهة لهذه الكلمة أو أجزاء منها بل تريد هذه الكلمة كما هى بالضبط 
ملحوظة : و لكن لا تستخدم هذه العلامة إلا عندما تكون متأكد تماما مما تبحث عنه لأنها بالطبع
تضيق كثيرا من نطاق البحث
طريقة كتابتها : توضع الكلمة بين ^ " " ^ دون مسافات , هكذا "MP3"
علامة الجمع ^ + ^

معناها و دلالتها فى عملية البحث : هذه العلامة بمعنى فى In وأيضا بمعنى و andيعنى لو كنت تريد البحث عن كل مواقع السيارات فى مصر تستخدم هذه العلامة هكذاCar +egypt+ و لو كنت تريد البحث عن مواقع الأسماك و البحار فى مصر تستخدم أيضا هذه العلامة هكذا fish +sea +egypt+
ملحوظة : لاحظ أن نتيجة البحث سوف تكون عبارة عن كل المواقع المصرية التى يوجد بها كلمة أسماك و بحار مجتمعين معا فى نفس الموقع و ليس منفردين
طريقة كتابتها : تكتب ^ + ^ قبل كلمة البحث الأولى دون مسافة ثم مسافة ثم ^ + ^ ثم كلمة 
البحث الثانية دون مسافة , هكذا Care +eygpt+

علامة الطرح ^ - ^

معناها ودلالتها فى عملية البحث : هى عكس دلالة العلامة السابقة ^ + ^ أى هى إستثناء و حذف بمعنى ما عدا مابعدها فعندما نريد البحث عن السيارات فى مصر ما عدا سيارات مرسيدس نستخدم هذه العلامة قبل كلمة مرسيدس
طريقة كتابتها : نفس قواعد كتابة العلامة السابقة تكتب , هكذا car +egypt -mercedes+

كلمة ^ NOT ^

معناها ودلالتها فى عملية البحث : لها نفس الدلالة و تعطيك نفس النتائج كما لو أستخدمت^ - ^
أى لها نفس المعنى و هو أبحث عن كذا ما عدا كذا بمعنى أبحث عن كذا مع إستبعاد كذا فيمكنك إستخدام ^ NOT ^ أو ^ - ^ لتحصل على نفس النتائج و لا يوجد اى إختلاف بينهم 
طريقة كتابتها : تكتب مع وضع مسافة قبلها و بعدها حيث تكتب كلمة البحث الأولى ثم مسافة ثمNOT ثم مسافة ثم كلمة البحث الثانية , هكذاcar +egypt not mercedes+

حرف الجر ^ and ^

معناها و دلالتها فى عملية البحث : وهو يعطى نفس النتائج التى تعطيها علامة ^ + ^ و لكن هناك مواقع بحث لا تتعامل مع علامة ^ + ^ لهذا فيمكنك إستخدام ^ and ^ بدلا عنها و لا يوجد أى إختلاف بينهم فى الدلالة.
طريقة كتابتها : تكتب مع مراعاة المسافة قبلها وبعدها , هكذا car and Egypt

حرف الجر ^ or ^

معناها و دلالتها فى عملية البحث : و هى للبحث عن أكثر من شيء فى نفس الوقت أى فى نفس عملية البحث فمثلا لو كنت تريد البحث عن الأسماك أو البحار فتكتب fish or sea و من الممكن أن تحدد أكثر فى مصر مثلا فتكتب fish or sea +Egypt
ملحوظة : قد تعتقد أن نتيجة البحث بـ ^ or ^ تكون مساوية لنتيجة البحث بـ ^ and ^ أو بـ ^ + ^و لكن هذا غير صحيح لأن نتيجة البحث هنا سوف تكون عبارة عن كل المواقع المصرية التى ورد بها كلمة أسماك و بحار مجتمعين و أيضا منفردين عكس ما لو إستخدمت ^ and ^ أو ^ + ^فتكون نتيجة البحث كل المواقع المصرية التى تحتوى على كلمة أسماك و بحار مجتمعين فقط وهذا هو الفارق .
طريقة كتابتها : تكتب مع مراعاة المسافة قبلها و بعدها كلمة البحث الأولى ثم مسافة ثم ^ or ^ ثم مسافة ثم كلمة البحث الثانية, هكذا fish or sea

هذه العلامة ^ | ^

معناها و دلالتها فى عملية البحث : لها نفس الدلالة وتعطيك نفس النتائج كما لو أستخدمت ^ OR ^ أى لها نفس المعنى و هو أبحث عن كذا أو كذا فيمكنك إستخدام ^ OR ^ أو ^ | ^ لتحصل على نفس النتائج و لا يوجد اى إختلاف بينهم 
طريقة كتابتها : نفس الطريقة التى تكتب بها ^ OR ^ أى تكتب مع وضع مسافة قبلها و بعدها.
كلمة البحث الأولى ثم مسافة ثم العلامة ثم مسافة ثم كلمة البحث الثانية , هكذا fish | sea​


----------



## Coptic Man (3 نوفمبر 2005)

علامات الأقواس ^ ( ) ^

معناها ودلالتها فى عملية البحث : إن كتابة كلمة أو جملة البحث بين الأقواس لها وضع خاص جدا حيث لا تستخدم بمفردها و لكن يجب إستخدام علامات أو رموز بحث أخرى مساعدة لها و ذلك لأن وضع كلمة البحث بين الأقواس يعنى أنك تحدد هذه الكلمة و لكن بدون أى دلالة و لإعطاء هذه الكلمة التى قمت بوضعها بين الأقواس دلالة فى عملية البحث عليك الإستعانة بعلامة أو رمز أخر له دلالة مثل علامة ^ - ^أو حرف الجر ^ and ^ أو علامة ^ | ^ و بذلك تكون أعطيت دلالة للكلمة المكتوبة بين الأقواس
فعلى سبيل المثال عند إستخدامك لعلامة ^ - ^ فإنك تعطى للكلمة المكتوبة بين الأقواس
دلالة الإستبعاد أى كأنك تخبر محرك البحث أنك تريد تجاهلها فى نتائج البحث.
ملحوظة : قد يختلط عليك الأمر بين وضع كلمة البحث بين الأقواس ^ ( ) ^ مع وضعها بين أقواس
الإستفهام ^ " " ^ ولكن هناك فرق كبير جدا بينهم و هو عند وضع كلمة البحث بين أقواس
الإستفهام ^ " " ^ فإن لها دلالة إيجابية بأنك تريد هذه الكلمة فقط دون الكلمات المتشابه
و أيضا هذه الدلالة ذاتية أى لا تحتاج إلى إستخدام رمز أو علامة أخرى للتعبير عن هذه الدلالة
أما عند وضع كلمة البحث بين الأقواس ^ ( ) ^ فليس لها أى دلالة سواء إيجابية أى بأنك تريد
هذه الكلمة فى نتائج البحث و أيضا ليس لها دلالة سلبية أى أنك تريد إستبعاد هذه الكلمة فى نتائج
البحث ولكن تكتسب الدلالة عن طريق علامة أو رمز أخر كما أوضحت ويبقى السؤال ما فائدة إستخدامها ما دامت مجردة من أى دلالة فأسهل من هذا كله أن أقوم بكتابة الكلمة ثم أسبقها أو أعقبها بعلامة أو رمز البحث فالكلمة بمفردها ليس لها دلالة كما هو الحال فى الكلمة بين الأقواس و لكنى أجيبك يا أخى العزيز بأن هناك فرقا بينهم و هو التحديد على سبيل المثال قد تريد إستبعاد كلمة من نتائج البحث كما علمنا فإنك تكتبها مسبوقة بعلامة الطرح ^ - ^ و لكن قد يحدث و يقوم محرك البحث بإستبعاد الكلمات المتشابه معها
ايضا قد لا ترغب أنت فى هذا و لهذا يمكنك وضع الكلمة التى تريد إستبعادها بين الأقواس^ ( ) ^ لتخبر محرك البحث بأنك تريد إستبعاد هذه الكلمة تحديدا وليس كل ما يتشابه معها.
ملحوظة اخرى : إذا كنت تمكنت فهم وظيفة أو دلالة إستخدام علامة ^ ( ) ^ جيدا فأنت بالتأكيد تعرف أنك إذا إستخدمتها مع علامة الجمع ^ + ^ أو حرف الجر ^ and ^ أو ^ or ^ فإنك سوف تحصل على نتائج متشابهة لحد التطابق كما لو إستخدمت أقواس الإستفهام ^ " " ^ بدلا من الأقواس و ذلك لأن إستخدام أقواس الإستفهام^ " " ^ مع علامات ^ + ^ و ^ and ^ و ^ or ^ تعطيك دلالة إيجابية و محددة فإذا إستخدمت الأقواس ^ ( ) ^ مع نفس العلامات السابقة بدلا من أقواس الإستفهام ^ " " ^ فإنك تحصل على نفس الدلالة أى دلالة إيجابية و محددة أتمنى أن أكون أوضحت جيدا إستخدام الأقواس حيث ظلت هذه العلامة مختلطة على فترة طويلة جدا.
طريقة كتابتها : و كما ان هذه العلامة لها وضع خاص فى البحث فأيضا طريقة كتابتها لها وضع خاص جدا
و ذلك لأنه كما رأيت عند إستخدام هذه العلامة ^ ( ) ^ فى البحث يجب إستخدام علامة مساعدة أخرى معها. أولا بالنسبة لعلامة الأقواس ^ ( ) ^ فإنك تكتب كلمة البحث داخل الأقواس دون أى مسافات ثم العلامة المساعدة المستخدمة معها أى كانت فإنك تتبع قواعد كتابة العلامة المساعدة مع الأخذ فى الإعتبار عند تطبيق قواعد كتابة العلامة المساعدة إعتبار أن كلمة البحث و الأقواس الموضوعة بينها كلمة البحث كلمة واحدة بمعنى أخر إعتبار الأقواس أحد حروف كلمة البحث و بالتالى لو العلامة المساعدة تكتب مسبوقة لكلمة البحث بمسافة فإنك فى هذه الحالة تضع مسافة بين علامة البحث والقوس وعلى العكس لو أن العلامة المساعدة تكتب مسبوقة وملاصقة لكلمة البحث فإنك تكتب العلامة المساعدة ملاصقة للأقواس بدون مسافة وإليك امثلة للإضاح :
انت تعلم أن علامة الطرح ^ - ^ تستخدم بدون مسافة و أن كلمة ^ not ^ تستخدم مع مسافة فإذا كنا نريد البحث عن egypt ما عدا أو إستبعاد egy نكتب الأتى(egypt) -(egy) او (egypt) not (egy) لاحظ هنا إختلاف المسافات الخاصة بالعلامات المساعدة

الحروف الكبيرة ^ Capital Letters ^

معناها و دلالتها فى عملية البحث : نعلم تماما أن الكتابة على الإنترنت تكون بالحروف الصغيرة كقاعدة عامة ولكن عند كتابة الكلمة المراد البحث عنها كاملة بالحروف الكبيرة فإن نتيجة البحث تكون كل المواقع التى بها هذه الكلمة مكتوبة كلها بالحروف الكبيرة فقط 
ملحوظة : قد تختلط قليلا مع إستخدام أقواس الإستفهام و لكن لإيضاح الفرق سوف اكتب ما يلى البحث بإستخدام الحروف الصغيرة فقط وهى الطريقة العادية تكون نتيجة البحث كل المواقع التى بها الكلمة سواء بحروف صغيرة أو حروف كبيرة مع تضمن نتائج البحث للمواقع التى تحتوى على كلمات متشابه لكلمة البحث أو بعض منها أيضا البحث بإستخدام ^ " " ^ تعطيك نفس النتائج السابقة ولكن اكثر تحديدا ودقة وذلك لأن نتيجة البحث سوف تأتى خالية من المواقع التى بها كلمات مشابه لكلمة البحث أو أجزاء منها علما بأن نتيجة البحث سوف تكون متضمنة هذه الكلمة بالضبط ولكن بالحروف الصغيرة و الكبيرة أيضا البحث بإستخدام ^ Capital Letters ^ و هى تتشابه مع نفس نتيجة البحث عند إستخدامك لــ ^ " " ^ من حيث ان نتائج البحث سوف تخلو من الكلمات المتشابه أو أجزاء منها ولكن يظل الفارق بينهم هو أن نتيجة البحث بــ ^ Capital Letters ^سوف تكون المواقع التى وردت بها كلمة البحث بالحروف الكبيرة فقط دون الصغيرة.
طريقة كتابتها : طبعا لاتحتاج إلى أى توضيح

العناصر المكونة لمواقع الإنترنت

و هذه الطريقة تعد من أفضل الطرق للوصول إلى ماتريد ولهذا فسوف أشرح فى إيجاز لأهم العناصر التى تتكون منها المواقع الموجودة على الإنترنت ثم شرح لإختصارات هذه العناصر وأخيرا كيفية إستخدام كل عنصر من هذه العناصر فى عملية البحث 

أولا : أهم العناصر المكونة لصفحة الإنترنت

تتكون صفحة الإنترنت من عنوان و هو ما تقوم بكتابته للدخول على هذه الصفحة و أيضا تحتوى بداخلها على إرتباطات لصفحات أخرى سواء داخل نفس الموقع أو لمواقع أخرى وأيضا على نصوص مكتوبة و صور و ملفات بإمتدادات مختلفة و أخيرا على تصنيف الصفحة أو حقل و تخصص عملها وكل ماتقدم يسمى بالعناصر لمكونة لصفحة الإنترنت.

ثانيا : الكلمات أو الرموز المعبرة عن عناصر صفحة الإنترنت
1. عنوان الصفحة ----- titel أو sit
2. الإرتباطات---------- link أو url
3. النصوص------------ text
4. الصور--------------- iamge
5. الملفات ----------- File 
6. فئة الموقع -------- domain
ونتوقف قليلا عند فئة الموقع أو تصنيفه و هو الـ domain لأنه يحتاج إلى إيضاح أكثر ففى الغالب عندما يعطيك صديق عنوانا لموقع معين يقول لك فى أخره دوت كوم com. هذه الكوم com هى التى تعبر عن فئة الموقع أو مجال عمل الموقع بأنه تجارى و لكن ليست كل عناوين المواقع تنتهى ب comلانه ليست كل المواقع على شبكة الإنترنت تجارية فهناك فئات كثيرة للمواقع غير المواقع التجارية فهناك مثلا المواقع الحكومية و المواقع التعليمية 
وإليك أهم فئات المواقع الموجودة على الشبكة مع الإختصارات المعبرة عنها

الموقع----------- الاسم------------- الاختصار
المواقع التجارية------------------ commercial--- com
المواقع الحكومية---------------- government gov
المواقع العسكرية--------------- military mil
المواقع التعليمية---------------- education edu
مواقع الشبكات والإتصالات-- network net
المنظمات و المؤسسات--------- organization org

و يكتب الإختصار الخاص بالـ domain مسبوقا بنقطة ^.^ كما تعرف بالطبع و بعد أن تعرفنا على العناصر المكونة لصفحة الإنترنت لم يبقى لنا غير معرفة كيفية إستخدامها فى عملية البحث معناها ودلالتها فى عملية البحث.​


----------



## Coptic Man (3 نوفمبر 2005)

تستخدم هذه الطريقة فى عملية البحث عن موضوع محدد و يدخل ضمن عناصر الصفحة مثل البحث عن كل المواقع التى تحتوى فى عنوانها على كلمة سياحة أو طيران عن طريق إستخدام عنصر عنوان الموقع titel و أيضا إذا كنت تبحث عن مواقع تعليمية خاصة بالطيران تقوم بإضافة عنصر domain بجوار عنصر عنوان الموقعtitel أو كنت تبحث عن عبارة معينة و تريد جميع المواقع التى تحوى هذه العبارة أو الموضوع عن طريق عنصر النصوص text . . . إلخ
ملحوظة : يمكن إستخدام كل عناصر الصفحة مجتمعين فى نفس عملية البحث.
طريقة كتابتها : يكتب عنصر الصفحة المراد البحث فى نطاقه ثم ^ : ^ ثم كلمة البحث بدون أى مسافات و لكن إذا كنت تبحث بأكثر من عنصر فإفصل بينهما بمسافة هكذا titel:tourism domain:gov.
البحث عن طريق اللغة ^ Language ^

وهى تعتبر مكملة ومتممة للبحث عن طريق عناصر الصفحة و إن كانت لا تدخل فى تكوين عناصر الصفحة بالمعنى الدقيق لها معناها ودلالتها فى عملية البحث : وهذه الطريقة تمكنك من تحديد نتائج البحث داخل مواقع مكتوبة بلغة معينة و إليك بعض الإختصارات المعبرة عن بعض اللغات:-

اللغة اللاختصار
عربى---------- ar
إنجليزى-------- en
فرنسى------ fi
إيطالى-------- it
أسبانى-------- es
ألمانى-------- de
يابانى--------- ja
سويدى------- sv

طريقة كتابتها : تكتب كلمة البحث ثم مسافة ثم تكتب ^ language ^ثم تكتب علامة النقطتان ^ : ^ بدون مسافة ثم تكتب إختصار اللغة بدون مسافة أيضا فمثلا للبحث عن egypt فى المواقع المكتوبة بالفرنسية نكتب الأتى egypt language:fr 
البحث عن طريق البلد أو المنطقة ^ Location ^

معناها و دلالتها فى عملية البحث : أما هذه الطريقة تمكنك من تحديد نتائج البحث فى دولة ما دون غيرها و هناك طريقتان للبحث عن طريق البلد ولكن إليك أولا بعض الإختصارات المعبرة عن بعض الدول :

اللغة ------------- اللاختصار
مصر-------- eg
الإمارات------- uae
السعودية------- ksa
أمريكا------- us
بريطانيا------- Uk او gb
إيطاليا------- it
كندا-------- ca
فرنسا------- fr
ألمانيا------ de
اليابان-------- jp
السويد--------- se

و بالنسبة للطريقة الأولى أنت تعرفها . . . تذكر علامةالجمع ^ + ^ وحرف الجر ^ and ^عندما أردنا البحث عن الأسماك والبحار فى مصر fish +sea +egypt+أما الطريقة الثانية وهى البحث عن طريق المنطقة أو البلد ^ Location ^ فهى بديلة عن الطريقة الأولى و تأتى بنتائج أكثر دقة مما لو إستخدمنا علامة الجمع أو حرف الجر
طريقة كتابتها : نفس قواعد الكتابة المطبقة عند البحث عن طريق اللغة و لكن لاحظ أنك لن تكتب Location كاملة و لكن سوف تكتب إختصارها و هو ^ loc ^فتكتب هكذا egypt loc:fr
و لاحظ أيضا : أنه يمكنك البحث بالبلد أو المنطقة بطريقة أخرى و هى إستخدام الـ domain فكما هو يعبر عن فئة الموقع يعبر أيضا عن البلد أو المنطقة و نرى مثلا فى مصر مواقع يحمل عنوانها فى أخره دوت إى جى eg. بجوار com. أو net.و هذا للدلالة على أن الموقع مصرى و لذلك يمكنك إستخدام طريقة البحث بالــ domain لحصر نتائج البحث فى بلد معين فلو كنت تبحث عن موضوع معين فى مصر مثلا
تكتب عبارة البحث الخاصة بالموضوع ثم تكتب الأتى domain:eg

ملاحظات هامة و أخيرة على ما تقدم

أولا : و لكى تحترف إستخدام هذه الرموز والعلامات لاتنظر إليها أو تتعامل معها بطريقة منفردة
بل أنظر إليها على إنها لغة مستقلة تستخدم فى البحث على شبكة الإنترنت حتى تتمكن من التعبير
عما تريد البحث عنه بهذه اللغة دون التقيد بقواعد اللغة الإنجليزية لأننا هنا أمام لغة مستقلة بذاتها
ولها قواعدها الخاصة بها وإلا بما تفسر دمج الرموز وتداخلها مع الأحرف وأيضا تكرار كتابة حرف
الجر and المخالف لقواعد اللغة الإنجليزية ووضع علامة إستفهام بين أحرف الكلمة لو نظرت إلى
كل هذا للاحظت أنها عبارة شاذة لا تستقيم مع أى لغة غير لغة البحث ولهذا السبب أسميتها لغة البحث
على شبكة الإنترنت مع أنه فى بداية معرفتى بها عرفتها تحت مسميات عديدة مثل محددات البحث أو رموز
البحث إختصارات البحث أو أوامر البحث ولكن بعد النظر لإستقلالها وترابطها أحسست بأنها لغة خاصة جدا
يعنى من الأخر كده عايز منكم حق الإسم التجارى وحاول أخى العزيز أن تنظر إليها هكذا حتى تتقنها و تحترفها بسهولة بإذن الله تعالى.
ثانيا : يمكن إستخدام الرمز الواحد أكثر من مرة فى نفس عملية البحث و أيضا يمكن إستخدام مجموعة
من الرموز المختلفة فى نفس عملية البحث بشرط إستخدام موقع البحث لها كما ذكرت منذ قليل كما أن هذه الرموز صالحة مع أى لغة تكتب بها عبارات بحثك إنجليزى , عربى , هندى . . . إلخ و لكنى لم أجربها مع البحث باللغة العربية لعدم تصادف إحتياجى لها ولهذا لا أعلم دقة النتائج و لا يفهم من كلامى بأنى بارع فى اللغة الإنجليزية .
ثالثا : إن هذه الرموز قياسية وليست خاصة بمحرك بحث معين لكن وللأسف الشديد لا يوجد حتى الأن توحيد بين محركات البحث على إستخدام هذه الرموز بالكامل بل إن كل محرك بحث يستخدم أو يترك مايريد من هذه الرموز ولكن هذه المشكلة فى تحسن مستمر حيث تجد كل فترة أحد محركات البحث قد أضاف بعض من هذه الرموز إلى باقى الرموز التى يعتمدها فى بحثه ولهذا تجد بين الحين والأخر أن أحد محركات البحث أصبح يستخدم أحد الرموز التى كان لا يستخدمها ولا يعتمدها فى بحثه قبل ذلك وهكذا حتى يتم التوحيد الكامل بينهم فى هذا الشأن ولكى تتمكن من معرفة ماذا يستخدم محرك البحث الذى تفضله أو تعتمد عليه فى بحثك من هذه الرموز المختلفة يمكنك الدخول على الــ Help الخاص به وسوف تجد به قائمة أو عرض لمجموعة الرموز التى يستخدمها ويتعامل معها و سوف تجد فى نهاية هذا الموضوع مجموعة من محركات البحث الشهيرة مع عرض لكل الرموز المستخدمة فى هذه المحركات.​


----------



## Coptic Man (3 نوفمبر 2005)

إستخدام وظيفة البحث المتقدم الموجودة داخل محركات البحث

فى أغلب محركات البحث سوف تجد وظيفة " البحث المتقدم " بجوار الخانة التى تكتب بها عبارة أو كلمة البحث فسوف تجد هذه العباراتAdvanced أو Advanced Search أو Advanced Web Searchأو أى عبارة أو كلمة أخرى تحمل نفس المعنى أما فائدة هذه الوظيفة فهى كالأتى :
توفر لك هذه الوظيفة " البحث المتقدم " مجهود كتابة الكثير من الأوامر التى شرحتها و أيضا الكثيرمن الوقت فعند الضغط على هذه الوظيفة سوف تنقلك إلى صفحة البحث المتقدم داخل نفس محرك البحث وفى هذه الصفحة سوف تجد خانة البحث فتكتب بها ماتريد البحث عنه وسوف تجد أسفل هذه الخانة مجموعة كبيرة من الخيارات أو محددات البحث يمكنك منها إختيار البلد أو المنطقة وأيضا إختيار اللغة وإختيار فئة الموقع إذا كان تجارى أو حكومى . . .إلخ 
هذا على سبيل المثال فكل محرك بحث يتيح مجموعة من الإختيارات قد تزيد أو تنقص
عما يقدمه محرك بحث أخر وفى النهاية يبقى البحث عن طريق وظيفة البحث المتقدم إحدى
الطرق الجيدة والمفيدة للحصول على نتائج دقيقة و موفرة لكثير من الوقت والجهد هذا مع العلم بانك سوف تجد دائما بجوار وظيفة البحث المتقدموظيفة أخرى و هى : الإعدادات أو الأفضلياتSettings أوPreferences أو Customize Preferences أوInSite Search Marketing أوSearch Builder أو أى كلمة أخرى تحمل نفس المعنى أما فائدة هذه الوظيفة فهى تمكنك من حفظ محددات البحث بصورة دائمة دون الحاجة إلى إعادة ضبطها فى كل مرة تجرى فيها عملية البحث عن طريق إستخدام " البحث المتقدم "
سوف تجد عند الدخول على هذه الوظيفة مجموعة الإختيارات المتاحة للبحث المتقدم وبعد ضبط هذه الخيارات أو الإعدادات على ما تريد . من حيث تحديد نطاق البحث فى بلد معين أوفئة ولغة معينة للمواقع أو. . . إلخ تقوم بإختيار أمر الحفظ لهذه الإعدادات وسوف تجده موجودا فى أول أو أخر هذه الصفحة تحت إسم save أو keep أو أى كلمة اخرى تدل على الحفظ وبهذا تكون وفرت على نفسك عناء إختيار هذه الإعدادات فى كل مرة تريد البحث عن طريق وظيفة البحث المتقدم وهذه الطريقة تفيد كثيرا من يقوم بالبحث عن موضوع معين لفترة طويلة فيمكنه عن طريق الإحتفاظ الدائم بالإعدادات أن يوفر على نفسه مجهود كتابتها كل مرة خلال هذه الفترة
و لكن بالطبع يعتمد طول فترة إحتفاظ محرك البحث بهذه الإعدادات التى قمت بإختيارها وحفظها على ملفات الــ Cookies وأيضا الملفات الموجودة بمجلد الملفات المؤقتة الخاص بالإنترنتTemporary Internet و الموجودين على جهازك و لهذا سوف تعتبر هذه الإعدادات كأن لم تكن عند إعادة تثبيت النظام من جديد أو مسح للملفات المذكورة ففى هذه الحالة عليك إعادة ضبط الإعدادات مرة أخرى بمحرك البحث و أخيرا يمكنك فى أى وقت الرجوع إلى الوضع الـ Default وسوف تجد هذا الخيار موجودا بنفس الصفحة. لقد وضعت لك مجموعة من محركات البحث وللدخول عليها إضغط على اللوجو الخاص بها ثم بعد ذلك ستجد عرض لكافة الرموز المستخدمة لهذه المحركات
و من أشهر محركات البحث

http://www.google.com/

http://search.msn.com/

http://www.yahoo.com/

http://www.altavista.com/

http://www.excite.com/

http://www.euroseek.com/

http://www.alltheweb.com/

http://www.lycos.com/

http://www.webcrawler.com/

http://www.ask.com/

محركات البحث التالية تستخدم الأوامر التالية

أولا . محرك بحث : msn
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
يستخدم جميع الأوامر التى قمت بعرضها ما عدا
ــ ؟ ــ و ــ * ــ و ــ Capital Letters ــ

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــ
ثانيا . محرك بحث : Yahoo!
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
يستخدم أوامر البحث عن طريق عناصر الصفحة والبحث باللغة والبحث بالبلد
وأيضا ــ " " ــ و ــ + ــ و ــ - ــ و ــ OR ــ و ــ AND ــ و ــ NOT ــ

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــ
ثالثا . محرك بحث : lycos 
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
يستخدم أوامر البحث عن طريق عناصر الصفحة
وأيضا ــ " " ــ و + و ــ - ــ
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــ
رابعا . محرك بحث : altavista
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
يستخدم أوامر البحث عن طريق عناصر الصفحة والبحث باللغة والبحث بالبلد
وأيضا ــ " " ــ و ــ OR ــ و ــ AND ــ و ــ NOT ــ
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــ
خامسا . محرك بحث : excite
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
يستخدم جميع الأوامر التى قمت بعرضها ما عدا
ــ ( ) ــ و ــ NOT ــ و ــ | ــ
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــ​


----------



## Messias (4 نوفمبر 2005)

شكرا يا مينا على موضوعك المفيد


----------



## MARSHIEL (8 نوفمبر 2005)

شكرا يا مينا على موضوعك المفيد


----------



## نادر ناجى نصيف (18 يناير 2007)

شكرا يا مينا على موضوعك المفيد


----------



## kamer14 (2 مارس 2007)

ايه كل ده مجهود رائع بجد شكرا:t33:


----------



## الباشمهندس محمد (9 مارس 2007)

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## men@ elgm@l (17 مارس 2007)

لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## DEMIANA BOULES (17 مارس 2007)

*  مجهود أكثر من رائع وننتظر المزيد *

* ربنا يعوضك يا مينا*​


----------



## الأسطورة 14 (17 مارس 2007)

مشكوووور


----------

